# Clomid twinges



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,

I just finished taking my first cycle of 50mg clomid about 3 days ago and i am now experiencing these strange twinges down below and it feels like i'm about to start my period, also last night i had night sweats i thought i'd woke from a bad dream as i was soaked.

I was just wondering if anyone else has had similar side effects ,It would be great to hear of anyone else's experiences.

candize28.xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Candize28

I am on clomid start my 5th month tomorrow
started my period today nightmare!! 

I have had some twinges down below and been very irritable and tired on clomid but think my body getting used to it now it has all sorts of effects on different people

If you have really bad pains i would go and check with your doctor

Whats your story on this long fertility journey

Hope you do ok on it 
take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Candize

i had similar symptoms on my first round of clomid, try not to worry too much.  my stomach cramped most of the time the week after i finished the clomid.

i have just started my second round of clomid (i am on 50mg too), took last tablet on Sunday.  not had any cramps yet but i had the mother of hot flushes last night! was sitting on the couch chatting to someone on the phone and it felt like someone had lit a fire under my feet!

good luck and i hope clomid works for you

NG


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls

I was getting the twinges a week before AF is due.
These are s/e from the clomid, try not to read any pg symptoms in with these twinges.

As i found out, Ive just done hpt and got BFN.


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Chrissy19,
Thanks for your reply ,as this is my first month of clomid i was a bit anxious about all the side effects just needed some reassurance that some of these symptoms are normal with this drug.
I have been ttc with my fiance since november 2006 I've had all the basic fertility tests done & the outcome of these were all normal even my day 21 bloods said i was ovulating god knows how when i have erratic periods . Clomid is my first ever round of treatment my clinic seems to be so slow about getting things done it's so frustrating.

Hope that clomid is going ok for you, how have you been finding your fertility journey? 
good luck
candize28


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Bella & NG

Thanks for your replies 
sorry bella to hear of your bfn  

Good luck to both of you ,hope the clomid works 

candize28.xx


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Candize
Yes i ok thanks on my 5th month clomid this week day 2 100mg so fingers crossed for this month 

Hope you having a good week

Yes my journey has been ok its a long waiting game but it has to happen eventually i hope!!
i been trying since sept 2006 

Yes think all clinics  slow they not in a rush like us!!

Hope you find clomid ok its not that bad 

Take care
chrissy
xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

As yuou can see from this thread, you are getting all the usual SE's hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Hoping it works for you soon


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Candize 

That list Shelle has linked.. that covers lots of se. I wouldn't worry, chick.. I had every possible sort of pain and twinge you can imagine on Clomid. I finished my 3 months course - this is my first 'Clomid free' month and I'm STILL having twinges/pulls/aches/pains.

Try to relax and let let it all happen   Mind you, like Chrissy said, if any of the pain becomes really bad/ worrisome, call NHS Direct - they will advise you  

Good luck!


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi serenfach

I'm trying not to worry too much about the s/e i think my body is still adjusting to the clomid, i think i ovulated saturday just gone as i had a strong surge on my opk i'm now getting more twinges feels as though my af is coming looks like another negative month 

Hope all is well with you, take care

Candize.xx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi chrissy 

I'm Having a bit of a negative week think my af is on it's way ,i was really trying to stay positive about the clomid working this month but it's only my first go at.

I wish you good luck this month fingers crossed the clomid works for you. 

take care 
candize.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi candize

Sorry to hear your having a negative week.
I think they happen for most of us, when your ttc 

I know i have lots of up and down days, I'm sure its the s/e of clomid.
Thats my excuse anyway 

Fingers crossed for you clomid is good to you and will give us all BFP


----------



## chrissy19 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Candize
Keep positive
Its hard but you feel a lot better by keeping a positive head rather than been negative it pulls you down 
i have learned that over past 2 and a half years.  And 5 months on clomid gets you mad but do feel stronger in myself if you get what i mean!!

I have had my accupuncture today and it does relax me

Keep smiling we will all get there 
one of the girls on other thread has got a BFP today so it does happen we will be next!!!
some   
take care
a big   and lots of  
chrissy
xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Candize   Hope your 'negative week' is over, sweetie   

Just for the record, I don't think my body would ever have properly 'got used to' Clomid   It does different things to
you with every cycle, so try not to worry too much and go with the flow 

Yeah I'm good.. thanks for asking  I'm waiting for the wicked witch to show her face.. due next few days   I have
to have my CD1 bloods done and DH has to do ANOTHER sample and then we take the results to our cons on April 14th
and keep our finger crossed! 

Good luck, babe.. keep us all up to date Xx


----------

